# Ft Pickens Sharks



## J&Dpontoonfishing (Apr 17, 2008)

Since the boat is not working we have to fish somewhere and have found that Ft Pickens is our new watering hole! In the last week we have caught our biggest sharks yet! After watching some guys down the beach a few a weeks ago catch a 7ft bull shark my husband has been on the hunt for a big one! I have to say we have a hunny hole out in the bay were we can catch them everytime, but now we are canoeing our lines out and have caught bigger sharks from shore than on the boat! So here is a week of sharks over 51inces! It was great to have our company in town and let our step-dad reel the biggest one yet, after my hubby hooked it! He was 62inches and weighting in at 65lbs!

Happy Fishing :thumbsup:


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

looks like a lot of fun,,,,do you have to kill the shark to get the hook ??


----------



## J&Dpontoonfishing (Apr 17, 2008)

No we get the hooks out before they die, but we do eat them, so yes they do die. They are some of the best eating ever! But we only keep the black tips and Atlantic sharp noses for food everything else goes back, as far as sharks go that is!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome! How far out did you take the baits?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

what are you using for bait...BTW nice job, looks like alot of fun.


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

I had my first blacktip a few weeks ago. It sure was tasty!


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

looks like a ton of fun. where exactly on pickens? if you mind me asking


----------



## J&Dpontoonfishing (Apr 17, 2008)

It is a lot of fun! As far as how far the bait has been paddled out is a great question! The current had been pulling so hard to the left last week even though we peeled off almost 300 yards of line, it washed up on shore a few times, so I'm not sure where the sweet spot is quite yet! MULLET we have found is great bait! Also I have found that you can buy them fresh from Joe Patties instead of frozen at the bait store, and you can get about 7 vs the 2! And we play over on the sound side on the beach by the pier! Pick a new spot every night we go out depending on the current because I don't want to get caught up on the pier. I never mind sharing I think everyone should be able to enjoy it!


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Great report!:thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I caught about a 6' Blacktip Saturday night. Gutted and cut the head off right away to preserve the meat from getting ruined. After washing it out very well, I went ahead and cut out the 2 big fillets and put on ice. Yesterday I skinned it and cut out all traces of red.
Soaked some last night in milk for 2 hours then suateed with Olive Oil, Butter, Onions, Seasoning and Italion Dressing. You talk about delicious?!?! Damn that was good. Those who don't like shark should have some that has been properly prepared from the moment it is beached until served on a plate.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice catch sounds good!


----------



## G8ORJIM (Mar 31, 2008)

*Tiny little sharks*

Why are you catching these little tiny sharks? Have been fishing there for 50 years, but have not been there for about 30 years. The biggest one was hooked about 6pm and hit the beach at 3am. Had company in from out of town and nine men could not drag half of this fish out of the water. In those days, there was a fishing road one could buy a key to, and drive a 4 wheel drive out to the point. Try a 1/2 bonito and a 16/0. And no, you don't have to carry it out on a boat. Just throw it out as far as you can-but always on an outgoing tide.


----------

